# Flower Girl and Ring Bearer from Wedding Marry Each Other 20 Years Later!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2015)

Second time walking down the aisle together for these two.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2015)

How sweet!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2015)

How very adorable.


----------

